# بث مباشر لجميع القنوات المسيحية



## بنت القديسين (10 أكتوبر 2010)

موقع جديد خاص بالقنوات المسيحة بث مباشر ctv الحياة -ومجموعة كبيرة من القنوات المسيحية


:download:



http://www.sg-es.net/TV.htm

















​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أكتوبر 2010)

*موقع جميل ورائع جدا
لكن ينقصه قناه أغابي
شكرا ليكي بنت القديسين​*


----------



## Nemo (10 أكتوبر 2010)

كتر خيرك يا بنت القديسين يسلمو ايديكى
الرب يباركك


----------



## القسيس محمد (10 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مسعد خليل (10 أكتوبر 2010)

موقع جميل ورائع جدا


----------



## النهيسى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا جدا
سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## بنت القديسين (11 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى على مروركم الجميل


----------



## بنت القديسين (13 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## +bent el malek+ (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*ميرسى بجد روعة *
*تسلم ايدك *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## بنت القديسين (17 أكتوبر 2010)

ميرسى على مرورك الجميل


----------



## بنت القديسين (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مسعد خليل قال:


> موقع جميل ورائع جدا



ميرسى على مرورك


----------



## بنت القديسين (27 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## joseph7 (30 أكتوبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (30 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا علي الموقع

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## بنت القديسين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى على مرورك الجميل


----------



## بنت القديسين (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى على مروركم الجميل


----------

